

Ask HN:Digitalocean AMS Down? - sdogruyol

Is DO AMS down i can&#x27;t even ssh into the server?
======
sheraz
I got an email from them a couple of days ago about peering upgrades. They are
moving away from Cogent to a higher teir provider and said there could be some
hiccups. Perhaps this is one of those hiccups?

You might check their status page [1], which shows activity this weekend.

[1] - [http://www.digitaloceanstatus.com/](http://www.digitaloceanstatus.com/)

